# You Tube HTML5



## Terence993 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je regarde depuis un petit temps les vidéos You Tube, en HTML5 mais ce soir, subitement, plus aucune vidéo n' est lisible et ce message d' erreur s' affiche "Votre navigateur ne reconnait aucun des formats vidéo disponibles. Consultez nos questions fréquentes sur la vidéo HTML5."

Mon navigateur est Safari (5.1) et j' aimerais savoir si d' autres personnes ont le même problème.

Merci d' avance !


----------



## tpoi (28 Juillet 2011)

Pour moi ça marche.

Tu as des extensions actives ?


----------



## Terence993 (28 Juillet 2011)

Je n' en possède aucune.


----------



## colossus928 (28 Juillet 2011)

j'ai exactement pareil depuis ce soir.
d'habitude tout marche impec'.

en fait j'ai fait les tests car j'ai des extensions Youtube.
mais elles ne sont pas fautives.

pour corriger le problème qui je l'espère est passager :

http://www.youtube.com/html5

puis cliquer sur Ne plus participer à l'essai.

peut être que ça à un rapport avec la nouvelle interface Cosmic Panda que je teste actuellement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2011)

Laissez tomber l'essai proposé par Youtube et installez l'extension Youtube5.

Avec cette extension, ça marche très bien.


----------



## Terence993 (28 Juillet 2011)

La lecture de vidéo refonctionne chez moi mais il reste encore quelques petits bugs par ci par là (image fixe alors que la vidéo avance, par exemple).


----------



## flambi (28 Juillet 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Laissez tomber l'essai proposé par Youtube et installez l'extension Youtube5.
> 
> Avec cette extension, ça marche très bien.



Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, la qualité est même meilleure


----------

